# Augers



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm getting ready for hopefully a good ice season. I had a 7" Lazer I sold at the end of the season last winter. I was really happy with it and need to get another one. 
While looking for a cover for the shanty I just ordered, I came across the Frabill 8" hand auger. Curved and straight blade. I was thinking curved. Anyone have one or know someone who does? If they're good I'll kill two birds with one stone and order one.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Save your money, buy a Nils. Last auger you'll ever buy !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*+2 on the NILS*. I've had all the makes & models of every hand auger out there. I purchased a NILS towards the end of last season....The others are collecting dust.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

lovin life said:


> Save your money, buy a Nils. Last auger you'll ever buy !
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk




What happened to team JIFFY???? Lovin makin the switch??


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nope. Just talking hand augers. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I just checked it out. I like the stop plate so it doesn't inadvertently go through the ice. I also like that there's no need to buy a drill adaptor like the others.
Is it the durability/ longevity or ease of drilling that you guys recommend the NILS?
Do you guys have the 6" or 8"?
I would lean towards the 8" esp for trips on Erie. 
2-3 holes in 20+ inches with the 7" Laser definitely warms you up.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Nils will go through very thick ice better than any other hand auger. This is huge when the ice reaches 8"-12+" and your arms are wore out!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

And for the record, Icebucket John stole a used Niks from under my nose in the classified section


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You know i thought the same thing about a bigger auger for Erie. But as we were pulling slob after slob thru a 6" hole last year i changed my thoughts on that. We were averaging 8 pound walleye with the occasional 10 ! Zero fish lost at the hole. Looking back on it, once you get their heads turned up the 6" hole it leaves them no room for movement and they cannot swim backwards !!!! We always hear , "lost it at the hole" on Erie. Beleive me, thry 20" of ice with a 6" hand auger is gravy compared to an 8" 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

And if you go power auger " Team Jiffy" is always looking for new members. We park beside those Strikemaster guys at Nimi, but they always "back in" to their parking spots ??? Why do they do that  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> ...Is it the durability/ longevity or ease of drilling that you guys recommend the NILS?...



Both. There are several old threads discussing the benefits of a Nils. You should look some of them up.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll have to that. I think it's instinctive to be lazy and ask. Lol
Thanks for the replies though guys. 
I've only done this ice fishing thing for two seasons. I must have it pretty bad if I'm thinking about ice fishing when it's 85 degrees outside. Lol


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Quit holding other people's fish mark. We talked about this last year. Real men hold their own!! Real men use strike masters. We back in so its a quick shot to throw gear in the truck and high tail out of there when them jiffy guys chase you through the woods trying to bribe us with candy and money

Nils if going hand .


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Treeman said:


> I'll have to that. I think it's instinctive to be lazy and ask. Lol
> Thanks for the replies though guys.
> I've only done this ice fishing thing for two seasons. I must have it pretty bad if I'm thinking about ice fishing when it's 85 degrees outside. Lol


It's like crack it's an addiction..


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> ...I've only done this ice fishing thing for two seasons. I must have it pretty bad if I'm thinking about ice fishing when it's 85 degrees outside. Lol



Now is the time to be thinking about it. If you wait till the last minute like Minnowhead, all the available Nils get purchased and you have to wait till the next season.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

NIXMKT TOM HAS A NILS HE PURCHASED IN THE 70'S. THINK HE'S ONLY HAD TO SHARPEN IT ONCE. THAT FACT SOLD ME LAST SEASON INTO GETTING ONE.

MINNOWHEAD RAY: IT WAS A BRAND NEW (STILL IN THE BOX 6" NILLS COVERTIBLE HAND AUGER.... NOT A USED ONE I PURCHASED LAST SEASON).


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*ONLY 3 MONTHS, 3 WEEKS AND 2 DAYS TILL MY START DATE OF NE OHIO INLAND ICE FISHING... DEC 21ST*


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Nils is worth every penny and then some. Really no need for a power auger . Unless you are cutting deeper than 18" which is pretty rare in Ohio.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Your drilling that Nils right thru my heart Icebucket John...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> NIXMKT TOM HAS A NILS HE PURCHASED IN THE 70'S. THINK HE'S ONLY HAD TO SHARPEN IT ONCE. THAT FACT SOLD ME LAST SEASON INTO GETTING ONE. ...



Well not quite. Have never truly sharpened it. Would lightly touch it up with a convex stone every few years after it was fairly old and got a new cutting head for it about 3 years ago but probably didn't really need to. Didn't notice a significant difference with the new head but I typically cut hundreds of holes each season and had figured it was about time plus I'm getting old too. IBJ was almost incredulous after I had him try it last season.



.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Nils master Ice augers are the cats @#[email protected]%6. I be 67 yrs old and waaaaaay out of shape. But I had three holes drilled up at Pymatuning this year while my buddy was getting his gas auger started. This was a good 20 inches of ice.The six inch manual just punched thru slicker than snot on a doorknob.

Will never use anything but a Nils again . NUFF SAID


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol. Anything to pass the time in August !

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Loving Life is so pumped for first ice, I saw him pulling Fish2Win around in a jet sled behind his snowmobile in the back yard. Just sayin'...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> Loving Life is so pumped for first ice, I saw him pulling Fish2Win around in a jet sled behind his snowmobile in the back yard. Just sayin'...



Jealous huh?


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

After your comments and a little research, I'm ready to order a Nils. 
Do you know where I can order one from?
I found some online at Cabela's


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Cabelas. I've been looking at them too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Better get them soon boys they go quick once it's ice season. It's an investment that will last a very long time.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats a very good decision Treeman. It takes a minute to get used to the drilling motion, but once you do , its unstoppable. Just dont bsng it on the ice. I shop Reeds Sporting Goods online alot, they carry them. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought a used one last year, I got a good deal. I wish it was a larger size but it would will work great for panfish.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> After your comments and a little research, I'm ready to order a Nils.
> Do you know where I can order one from?
> I found some online at Cabela's



Sounds like now may be a good time. Sherman51 posted in the Deals section. Cabela's - 10% off plus free shipping thru 9/7. $99 or more.
http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=860131080


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice. I'll check it out tomorrow .
Thanks everyone.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Quackpot, im sure Minnowhead will take that off your hands is given the opportunity. You get a sled yet Quack ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

quackpot said:


> I bought a used one last year, I got a good deal. I wish it was a larger size but it would will work great for panfish.


What size? I'd be interested as well. Minnowhead is part of team jiffy so he doesn't need it


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I haven't got a machine yet, and the niles is a 4" if I remember right I need to deside between a snowmobile and four wheeler. I may have to get a snowmobile for this year and a four wheeler next.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Erie, Being a member of Team Jiffy is great. You just waive the Jiffy Pro 4 over the ice and the holes magically appear! Only the elite are able to wield its power.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Well it's 80 lb power head. No wonder why it cuts so good. Don't need any downforce the power head is enough. U can have quack pots 4" Ray. My fish won't fit up a 4" team jiffy now that's a different story.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I'm not quite ready to get rid of it yet, besides I need to double check the size of it. It's a 6" and it had a extra cut head.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

6" is perfect. Let me know quack pot. Erie, I'm laughing so hard right now!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Haha gotta start the trash talking early!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

And for the record, I completely support your decision to change your name to CaitlynnErieAngler so you can fish the women's ice tournament circuit. No judgment from me....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hahaha there is an erie rider on here. U talking about him? Didn't know they had a women's circuit you must have been looking into it before posting about it. Sure your names not raylynn....


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Editing....


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

All fun n games till someone gets called a women. Sean's the real girl seeing how he won't go out on erie when there's 2 feet of ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Treeman said:


> I'm getting ready for hopefully a good ice season. I had a 7" Lazer I sold at the end of the season last winter. I was really happy with it and need to get another one.
> While looking for a cover for the shanty I just ordered, I came across the Frabill 8" hand auger. Curved and straight blade. I was thinking curved. Anyone have one or know someone who does? If they're good I'll kill two birds with one stone and order one.


My buddy had one, it was poorly made. Any bit of pressure into the ice and the handle would bend under your weight. I would agree with lovin


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I ordered the Nils 6".
I missed out on the 10% off. I waited a day too long but I got the free shipping. It's backordered so hopefully it'll be here before we get ice, cross my fingers on the ice. 
I'm already looking at a back up plan, Canada…
Last question for you guys…
I have a 20 V DeWalt drill. I'm looking at bigger one with the lithium battery. But damn, that extra battery for that drill is $100 by itself.
How do you think that 20 V Dewalt will turn that 6"? And how many holes do you think it'll drill? Obviously depending on thickness…


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> Well, I ordered the Nils 6".…Last question for you guys…
> I have a 20 V DeWalt drill. I'm looking at bigger one with the lithium battery. But damn, that extra battery for that drill is $100 by itself.
> How do you think that 20 V Dewalt will turn that 6"? And how many holes do you think it'll drill? Obviously depending on thickness…


Just my opinion but with a 6" Nils, unless you have some physical ailment that prevents you from drilling by hand, hauling and messing with a drill and extra batteries is more trouble than its worth. You are going to be surprised how much easier the Nils is to drill with compared to any other you've used before.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's true


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

All this talk makes me wanna get a 4.5" Nils and leave my heavy/noisy power 8" Eskimo at home for the panfishing on inland reservoirs that i mainly do. But what if this blind squirrel stumbles on a 16" crappie by accident? Will she fit through the hole or will a panicked flurry of ******* chisel action take place......................?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

AtticaFish said:


> All this talk makes me wanna get a 4.5" Nils and leave my heavy/noisy power 8" Eskimo at home for the panfishing on inland reservoirs that i mainly do. But what if this blind squirrel stumbles on a 16" crappie by accident? Will she fit through the hole or will a panicked flurry of ******* chisel action take place......................?



Have thought about getting a 4.5" for exploring/scouting to drop the sounding line and camera down since it only requires 56% of the effort of a 6" and even a Nils can get tiring when drilling 10 or 20 holes in a row non-stop. But unless you typically have two feet plus of ice all the time, believe you would be much better off with a 6" Nils for general fishing. As you noted you never know when that 16" crappie or something else is going to hit plus you need a special smaller scoop to clean out a 4.5" hole.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

AtticaFish said:


> All this talk makes me wanna get a 4.5" Nils and leave my heavy/noisy power 8" Eskimo at home for the panfishing on inland reservoirs that i mainly do. But what if this blind squirrel stumbles on a 16" crappie by accident? Will she fit through the hole or will a panicked flurry of ******* chisel action take place......................?


In depth outdoors did an episode where they used a 5" auger. Needless to say a 15" black crappie barely fit up the hole. Go with the 6. Most inland fish will fit up it even skeeter walleye.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Why not just buy a 8" nils. A friend of mine too buzz has an 8" nils and it cuts just as easy as my 6". I don't notice a difference at all with the bigger cutting surface. I think the other styles of auger do make a difference but the nils is the cats meow. If I had to do it over I would buy the 8". I thought the 6 would cut way easier but it doesn't make a difference. The 8 just rips through ice without any effort.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Have to agree the 8 and 6 inch nils don't feel much different to me. Hated carrying the gas auger and can't see messing with batteries and such. The only thing negative about a nils is its blade cover that does suck. So I use another makers blade cover.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Damn, now I'm thinking I should change my order to an 8" if that's the case. 
It's back ordered so maybe I can still do it. I'll call Cabelas tomorrow. 
On another note, my new shanty just got here today. 
I'm stoked!!!
I really want to put this thing together but the old lady's definitely gonna bitch when I start assembling it in the living room at 11:30 at night.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Its gonna be 40° all winter!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

And my 7" Mora (old w/the sought after offset handle) drilled 30-50 holes every outing I did last winter).I was drilling up to 10" ice.And the other day there was one on eBay for $60.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

papaperch said:


> Have to agree the 8 and 6 inch nils don't feel much different to me. Hated carrying the gas auger and can't see messing with batteries and such. The only thing negative about a nils is its blade cover that does suck. So I use another makers blade cover.


Yeah, mine came last week and I see what you mean about the cover. Which one did you get as a replacement?


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

laynhardwood said:


> The Nils is worth every penny and then some. Really no need for a power auger . Unless you are cutting deeper than 18" which is pretty rare in Ohio.


... or you have a bad shoulder, etc.; my Milwaukee drill set-up lets me still icefish. 

-lovin life - I recognize Tom in your pics, but is that Elton John tossing around flowers in the upper right corner that you tagged him with?! 

Treeman, I use my drill to power my 7" Lazer and it works great.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a friend who has the k drill and Milwaukee li ion set up and it is really nice and super light weight


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

STILL WAITING FOR "FROST ON THE PUMPKIN" BEFORE GETTING "TOO" EXCITED ABOUT ICE SEASON... BUT THE THOUGHTS ARE ALWAYS THERE AND GETTING STRONGER WITH DROPPING TEMPS.


----------

